
Show HN: Hack interviews by studying questions recently asked by companies - lambdabit
http://techinterview.club
======
Andrenid
Repost (from the same day):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16169971](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16169971)

